
Data Broker That Sold Phone Locations Lobbied FCC to Scrap User Consent - jakobdabo
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vbwgw8/zumigo-phone-location-data-sold-lobbied-fcc-consent
======
dare0505
The way I read it:

A guy who made money by selling user data lobbied to pass a law that lets him
get access to even more data to sell.

If you make money off something, you want more of that "something" :)

